# Which DOXA colour/color other than orange?



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

To make this poll more likely to give a useful result - let's say you're allowed to choose any orange DOXA (because we all know that orange is the best DOXA colour! :-d) - and then, if you could have only one more, which other single DOXA colour would you choose?

Cheers!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Des2471 said:


> To make this poll more likely to give a useful result - let's say you're allowed to choose any orange DOXA (because we all know that orange is the best DOXA colour! :-d) - and then, if you could have only one more, which other single DOXA colour would you choose?
> 
> Cheers!


Thats subjective , orange maybe the most popular but personally I wouldn't say it's the best


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> Thats subjective , orange maybe the most popular but personally I wouldn't say it's the best


Thanks, Monkeynuts - I take your point! I said it on purpose, to get some discussion... :-!

All the best


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Des2471 said:


> Thanks, Monkeynuts - I take your point! I said it on purpose, to get some discussion... :-!
> 
> All the best


Your cunning plan worked


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> Your cunning plan worked











:-d


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

Without a doubt...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier (Oct 6, 2018)

Would love the turquoise...but with the orange-accented hands of the Searambler!


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

SartoriallyCavalier said:


> Would love the turquoise...but with the orange-accented hands of the Searambler!


Funny you mention that. I've been meaning to see if I can get an orange hour hand installed on the Project Aware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Skyline370GT said:


> Funny you mention that. I've been meaning to see if I can get an orange hour hand installed on the Project Aware.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.

The turquoise 1500T PA II (or 1200T PA II) would probably look great with an orange minute hand. I had an Armida A7 for a short time, with a similar colour scheme. It looked good - photo below is borrowed from the internet:

View attachment 13537515


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Blue FTW!


----------



## At4rax (Dec 7, 2017)

Des2471 said:


> To make this poll more likely to give a useful result - let's say you're allowed to choose any orange DOXA (because we all know that orange is the best DOXA colour! :-d) - and then, if you could have only one more, which other single DOXA colour would you choose?
> 
> Cheers!


personally not a fan of the orange dial... I don't dislike it, but a silver dial looks amazing on any doxa


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sharkie all the way....flipped my 1500 pro...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

For my second Doxa, I would have bought a Searambler ... if available. Unfortunately the 1200 has been sold out for a long time. So bought a 1200 Shark. 

I like the Shark a lot, and it's practical for any occasion. But since Doxa was the first watch to lure me away from black dials, and I had several other practical watches on-hand, a silver dial would have been my second choice. 

I know, the 300 is still available. It looks great in all the pictures, but when comparing the dial measurements to other watches, my gut says it probable would not be for me. It's a little smaller than a Seiko SKX013, I recall. 

Still, I was going to give a try, using a discount Doxa CS promised after the fiasco with my first Doxa, but they didn't honor their word on that. Figured with the discount, a flip would have been less painful in the wallet if that turned out to be the case.

Silver or white dials IMHO are second most practical after black in terms of being most suitable for any occasion. 

I had a white dial Damasko DA47. The whole dial is lummed white, for a very cool look. Flipped it, but do have some regrets. I've been very tempted to get another one. While not a diver, Damasko's ice hardened case is all it's cracked up to be. I've had 2, worn as daily watches for over a year each, and not a mark of any kind on them. Like new, not even those micro-swirls.


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Monkeynuts said:


> Des2471 said:
> 
> 
> > To make this poll more likely to give a useful result - let's say you're allowed to choose any orange DOXA (because we all know that orange is the best DOXA colour!
> ...


I agree it's probably the most popular but i much prefer the searambler (silver dial) strangely enough because it never used to tickle my fancy but ever since I saw photos of it on instagram I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> For my second Doxa, I would have bought a Searambler ... if available
> I know, the 300 is still available. It looks great in all the pictures, but when comparing the dial measurements to other watches, my gut says it probable would not be for me


Can't quite believe the 50th searambler is still available but had to look after reading this and it bloody is, such a great piece love the one I picked up ,initially I too was unsure from pictures but it really sold me in real life and I think I prefer it to the 1200t case now


----------



## rmahoney (May 22, 2010)

I have a pro and divingstar and desperately want a project aware. But I'd kill to have Doxa come out with a red dial.


----------



## Skyline370GT (Mar 10, 2017)

rmahoney said:


> I have a pro and divingstar and desperately want a project aware. But I'd kill to have Doxa come out with a red dial.


I have a PA1500 and a Divingstar. My next purchase will be a Pro t-graph or GMT. I can wait.

I love them both. The PA was first, and I wore it daily until the Divingstar showed up. My other watches are, figuratively, collecting dust.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

My first DOXA was a 750T Sharkhunter. I love the size and color. I am a black dial/rubber strap kinda guy. My 750 went straight to an isofrane style rubber strap the day I received it. The Searambler is my second choice. Well, I ended up snagging a 5000T Sharkhunter Military Edition late last week and I'm waiting on it's arrival. I really think I'm going to like the size and the blacked out look.


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Monkeynuts said:


> nepatriot said:
> 
> 
> > For my second Doxa, I would have bought a Searambler ... if available
> ...


I think you must be mistaken. The 300 searambler 50th anniversary has been long gone sold out


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Juweinat said:


> I think you must be mistaken. The 300 searambler 50th anniversary has been long gone sold out


I think your correct, it's listed as available but when you add it to cart it takes you to the pre order of the silver lung that is sold out ,
I did wonder why such a classic design wasn't sold out but it is and was
And here's mine


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

She looks beautiful! 😍 What are your thoughts on the bracelet, the finish of the case compared to other watches? Some people have mentioned they would prefer a 20/16 taper without a flare. Thoughts on the flare? Once mine arrives towards the end of this week/early next week, I may trim the 24mm flare down to 20mm. I own a dental laboratory so I have the machinery to do it


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Juweinat said:


> She looks beautiful! �� What are your thoughts on the bracelet, the finish of the case compared to other watches? Some people have mentioned they would prefer a 20/16 taper without a flare. Thoughts on the flare? Once mine arrives towards the end of this week/early next week, I may trim the 24mm flare down to 20mm. I own a dental laboratory so I have the machinery to do it


I think the watch is perfect, also own the 1200 style case and originally thought it looked better from pictures to the 50th but I was wrong the 1200 are still awesome but I now prefer the 50th design, the 1200 feel like a modern watch compared to the 50th which just feel like a 50 year new old stock


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Beautiful collection! I haven't even recieved my collection yet & I already have the doxa fever!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> I think the watch is perfect, also own the 1200 style case and originally thought it looked better from pictures to the 50th but I was wrong the 1200 are still awesome but I now prefer the 50th design, the 1200 feel like a modern watch compared to the 50th which just feel like a 50 year new old stock
> View attachment 13596753


The perfect collection! All you need is a Project Aware.

Had a silver 300 in the cart a few times, but never consummated the deed. Bought a 1200 Shark instead, to complement the 1200 Orange. Very Halloweenish.

Really like both, but seriously considering flipping the Shark for another Damasko DA47. I've got a black dial Precista PRS82 that I don't think I'll ever flip. A silver Doxa would be a keeper. Would like to have a white dial. Would prefer modern-vintage-historical diver, but Doxa does not oblige... despite all the boxes it checks, the 300's small dial would not work for me. The Damasko is great, just not vintage; throughly modern.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Double post - hit by he WUS bug.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I just received my new-to-me 5000T Sharkhunter Military. I wasn't sure how I was going to like the blacked out look on a DOXA. I have to say, it looks fantastic (see my pics in the 'Show Your DOXA' thread).


----------



## jcc5024 (Nov 30, 2010)

Agree. The blue dials look fantastic


tommy_boy said:


> Blue FTW!


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

The silver on the Searambler. The pops of orange are just enough and contrast perfectly against the silver sunburst.










IG: th3measure


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

I've started to vote on this poll several times over the weeks it's been up but hesitated. My first thought was a vote for the Caribbean blue.

Over the years I've had all the colors offered over numerous versions of the SUB, both originals and reboots. Thought I'd love the NUMA TQ - might just have been the "chase" - but real time it didn't really do it for me, personally. Always like the SR and Sharkie in all the styles, Appreciated but wasn't really a DS or Pro in any of them even tho I bought and held quite a few for a long time trying to "relate".

But that Caribbean blue, it just sings to me every time I wear it. So it's back to my first thought...


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

orangeface said:


> View attachment 13649247


The "blue bezel" is a killer on that watch *thumbs up emoji*


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

The blue Caribbean with the blue bezel is my favorite. I lieu of that, I'm leaning towards the PA2, but damn that yellow Poseidon is the one that got away. Without seeing them in the flesh, it's such a hard call.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Toonces said:


> The blue Caribbean with the blue bezel is my favorite.


Clearly, I agree, as it's one of a few "keepers" of my now-smaller collection after a substantial thinning the herd. The blue/blue with the white hands is classic modern Doxa styling.


----------

